# Problem mit externen apt-Quellen (Tartarus)



## Laubie (13. Okt. 2009)

Ich wollte mal ausprobieren, wie Tartarus so funktioniert.
Habe es nach der Anleitung von Hetzner installiert, die ich hier mal gefunden hatte.
Jetzt habe ich aber folgende Fehlermeldung im ISP-Cron-Protokoll:

```
W: GPG error: http://wertarbyte.de ./ Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY
```
Wie bekomme ich das wieder weg?
Ich denke, ich muss den öffentlichen Schlüssel von wertabyte hinzufügen, aber wo bekomme ich den her?

ah... ich hab den key auf der wertarbyte.de seite gefunden, mit apt-key hinzugefügt...

den Fehler schmeisst er mir aber immer noch aus. nach jedem apt-get update

Grüße
Laubie


----------



## Laubie (13. Okt. 2009)

ok... nach ein wenig rumgooglen hab ich die Lösung:


```
gpg --keyserver pgpkeys.mit.edu --recv-key <key-id>
gpg -a --export <key-id> | apt-key add -
```
Trotzdem danke 
Laubie


----------

